# dont think my wife is eating enough



## richard7467 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hiya my wife is now 12 weeks and 2 days with twins but i don't think shes eating enough i know shes still suffering from morning sickness...more like all day sickness, but if it wasn't for me nagging her I'm sure she would barely eat at all, I dont want to and don't like to nag her but I feel I need to so as to ensure she gets something half decent inside her. I appreciate she needs rest and I do as much a I can so she can rest up I encourage it. So should i just let her have her pregnancy and eat as and when she feels (which isn't often) and leave her to it?
any opinions?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

anything that she fancies is fine. It is good that you are encouraging her and hopefully sorting the food out for her. She will improve and it will be her that feels dreadful, the twins will be fine

Take care x


----------



## richard7467 (Sep 28, 2008)

thanks for the reassurance had a 13 week scan yesterday one measured 62mm and the other 61mm we even see one of them drinking!!!!1 fantastic.


----------

